# Log Splitter wont split



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought this nice log splitter today, it had water in the gas and carb so i cleaned all of that and it runs great, i went to try it out and the cylinder does not move fast at all and when it gets to the log it just stops, i can eventually get through the log , i know these logs arnt to big for the splitter, so i am thinking maby the pump is worn, is their a way to check this, and would a clogged filter be a problem


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*Log splitter wont split?*

*first make sure there is enough hydraulic fluid because when the ram is almost at full extention outward towards the log, if the fluid is low in the tank the ram wont extend enough to split the log. Next change the hydraulic filter.the next thing would be borrow or purchase a hydraulic gauge they are cheap! Somewhere on the pump it should tell you the psi output.if pressure is good to the ram, then the fluid is by passing in the ram.

Good luck townwrench.*


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats what i was going to do tomorrow , it has enough fluid, i took the filter off couple min ago and it had like to big chunks of plastic in it, not sure where it came from and it was metal shaving galore in their, i figured that maby the filter is clogged and its not flowing enough and the filter is only like 5.00 anyways i took the pump apart to see if their was any major wear and i could not see any, ive taken apart the control assembly and it all lookes good also


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*Log splitter wont split*

*sounds like it maybe internal parts from the ram meaning , packing or broken gland. See If you can put the ram inside a vise and disassemble it. Sometimes the packing becomes really hard and brittle. The packing maybe made of leather and the leather can become hard like plastic.let me know how it turns out!

Townwrench*


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

ok I drained some of the fluid out and put it in a container and let it sit for awhile. Then come back to take a look and their is about 1/4 of an inch of water in the fluid


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*Log splitter wont split*

*PUT FRESH HYDRAULIC FLUID IN TANK, CHANGE FILTER,:wave:FIND THE SPEC FOR PUMP PRESS. AND TAKE READING. IF YOU CANNOT FIND THE SPEC FOR PSI CALL THE PUMP MANUFACTURER.*


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

I took the cylinder apart and the rear seal is bad. And their was two black seals and their was yellow plastic stuff inside the cylinder you can see it in the pics, does anyone know what the yellow stuff is, And where can i get a rebuild kit, the cylinder is made by cross and the part number is 022559


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*Log splitter wont split*

* THE YELLOW STUFF IS FROM CONDENSATION (WATER IN THE OIL).FLUSH OUT THE TANK AND LINES THE BEST YOU CAN, YOU CAN USE DIESEL OIL . ALSO MAKE SURE THERE IS NO DEBRIS IN THE LINES OR ANY WHERE ELSE.NORTHERN TOOL SELLS THE HYDRAULIC CYLINDER.DONT TRY TO REBUILD IT.THEY ARE CHEAP TO REPLACE. :wave:*


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

These arnt cheap their about 200 for a new cylinder and i can get a rebuild kit for cheap im sure


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*Log splitter wont split*

*if you rebuild it, make sure the barrel is ok or the kit is a waste of money*


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

I ordered the kit and it was about 21 shipped and yes the barrel is in great shape i just cant wait to get this together i bought this for 200 bucks and the guy said yep the hydros work but the engine needed the carb cleaned got home got it running and it didnt work, i hope i dont get to deep into this so i can make some profit


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Also, if you are buying a filter for $5, you better make dang sure it meets the pressure requirements of a hydro system and that you aren't just putting an off the shelf automotive oil filter on it.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

The filter i got was a fram and advanced said it was for hydraulics


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

No Offense, but Fram makes Horrible filters and most of the people at Advance, at least around here cannot tell the difference between a spark plug and a glow plug. I strongly recommend buying a high quality filter at a dealer that specializes with log splitters.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok what about carquest the guys in carquest seem to know alittle about everything and it seems they can get about everything, what about napa gold filter for this thats what origanal came on it when i got it


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok i rebuilt the cylinder and all is in good working order now, thanks for everyones help


----------

